# BSOD error code, IRQL_UNEXPECTED_VALUE



## DeadP1xle (Dec 18, 2015)

Hello, my laptop has been crashing with the same error over the past month or so, seeming to get worse and worse over the past week or so. The error code is always the same IRQL_UNEXPECTED_VALUE.

Yesterday specifically my PC crashed right as I hit play on my music in Google Play Music, and that happened twice consecutively but that doesn't always cause a crash. Also sometimes if I bump my computer while it's on my lap it will crash but it also crashes when on my desk and not moving at all it has been very odd.

Normally I would have found the issue by now but it has been a very persistent error that has been hard to reproduce. I have updated as many drivers as I can and stopped all unnecessary services, for example Oculus Runtime because it loves to throw errors.

If there are any other logs or information needed please ask I am usually the one giving help but today I have been stumped.

My PC specs are as follows;
Windows 10 Home x64 build 10240
Alienware M17xR4
BIOS: InsydeH20 Version 03.72.24A13
CPU: i7-3820QM
RAM: 16GB
DX 11.2

I've gone through event viewer and found that it is critical kernel-power error,
Critical 12/18/2015 3:31:47 PM Kernel-Power 41 (63)
Details:
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Date: 12/17/2015 2:00:09 PM
Event ID: 41
Task Category: (63)
Level: Critical
Keywords: (35184372088832),(2)
User: SYSTEM
Computer: DESKTOP-EFQ3PRD
Description:
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
*-* *System
-* *Provider*
[ *Name*] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
[ *Guid*] {331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}
*EventID* 41
*Version* 3
*Level* 1
*Task* 63
*Opcode* 0
*Keywords* 0x8000200000000002
*-* *TimeCreated*
[ *SystemTime*] 2015-12-19T00:06:32.970744400Z
*EventRecordID* 9836
*Correlation
-* *Execution*
[ *ProcessID*] 4
[ *ThreadID*] 8
*Channel* System
*Computer* DESKTOP-EFQ3PRD
*-* *Security*
[ *UserID*] S-1-5-18
*-* *EventData
BugcheckCode* 200
*BugcheckParameter1* 0x1
*BugcheckParameter2* 0x2
*BugcheckParameter3* 0x0
*BugcheckParameter4* 0x0
*SleepInProgress* 0
*PowerButtonTimestamp* 0
*BootAppStatus* 0

It happend again just a little while ago, here is the log, They are the same

*-* *System
-* *Provider*
[ *Name*] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
[ *Guid*] {331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}
*EventID* 41
*Version* 3
*Level* 1
*Task* 63
*Opcode* 0
*Keywords* 0x8000200000000002
*-* *TimeCreated*
[ *SystemTime*] 2015-12-19T01:58:57.088462400Z
*EventRecordID* 9889
*Correlation
-* *Execution*
[ *ProcessID*] 4
[ *ThreadID*] 8
*Channel* System
*Computer* DESKTOP-EFQ3PRD
*-* *Security*
[ *UserID*] S-1-5-18
*-* *EventData
BugcheckCode* 200
*BugcheckParameter1* 0x1
*BugcheckParameter2* 0x2
*BugcheckParameter3* 0x0
*BugcheckParameter4* 0x0
*SleepInProgress* 0
*PowerButtonTimestamp* 0
*BootAppStatus* 0

EDIT: removed the XML tags, didn't realize that I copied them wrong the first time.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Burn MemTest86+ to a DVD....boot from it and run for minimum 5 passes. With each stick. If you have multiple RAM modules remove all but one and test one at a time.


----------



## DeadP1xle (Dec 18, 2015)

metallica5456 said:


> Burn MemTest86+ to a DVD....boot from it and run for minimum 5 passes. With each stick. If you have multiple RAM modules remove all but one and test one at a time.


Ok, I just finished that it took forever but had no errors


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

You did run SEPERATE passes for a minimum of 5 times with only one stick installed at a time??

No errors is good.



When it BSOD again post a screenshot of the BSOD please.


----------



## DeadP1xle (Dec 18, 2015)

Yea, it took forever but no errors were present. The BSOD doesn't have any identifying information sadly. It just says something like,

'Sorry your computer has run into and error and has to restart'

And then under that is says something like

'For more information search the web for: IRQL_UNEXPECTED_VALUE'

This isn't my picture but its the same screen. http://i.imgur.com/Cm2D54F.jpg


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Have you installed any new software or hardware?


----------



## DeadP1xle (Dec 18, 2015)

Nothing that I haven't already uninstalled when the issue began, I just installed VMware Player last night, and i've uninstalled all of my Oculus stu because that service threw errors left and right in event viewer.


----------



## DeadP1xle (Dec 18, 2015)

Im looking at event viewer for when the first BSOD was and it was on 9/5/15. The last program installed before that date was f.lux on 8/31 so 5 days before the first BSOD. I'll go ahead and stop f.lux from running and see where that gets me. Before f.lux I installed Repetier Host for my 3D printer but I've had that installed before with no issue.

EDIT: It just happened again, nothing is showing in event viewer for about 20 min before the crash, i'm not really sure where to look for causes of the crashes. I cannot reproduce them on purpose and i'm always doing something different when they happen.


----------



## DeadP1xle (Dec 18, 2015)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3CUzky4Tr6kZlF2aEgxZTZiVzQ/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3CUzky4Tr6kRzY4X3k1aHFQSjQ/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3CUzky4Tr6kbXlOM2JMT0pRTDg/view?usp=sharing

Here are the 3 most recent mini-dumps. ill link the big memory dump once it finishes uploading.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well tbh, I'm not sure seeing as it's completely random. 

Normally random BSODs are memory related, but I that doesn't appear to be the case.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Download BlueScreenView from NirSoft


----------

